# Chemicals for wood...



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

Okay guys, I have been doing mostly industrial/commercial painting for the last decade, but have made the decision to start chasing residential repaints once again. So I'm kinda' outta the loop on some stuff.

I have a log siding resort motel with--you guessed it--Behr 55 stain on it. Where the sun hits (at this altitude UV light is EVERYTHING) it's faded and turning black (plus the owner tried restaining it--which made it even blacker). Of course, where the sun doesn't hit (like under the porch), the siding looks just fine. The owner likes the color so I have to come up with something that will match the previous color.

What chemical(s) are you guys using in pressure washing to remove the stain and/or renew the wood siding?

Keep in mind I'm in Colorado, and I would like to find something that's availabe nationally or locally. I'd ask the paint store but sometimes they know less then I do, and have been known to steer a guy wrong. 


Thanks, Casey


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Casey, everything available at a paint store is going to be way too expensive and homeowner quality. For instance Cabot's makes a great stripper. Its costs $22+ per gallon and covers 75-100 s.f. 

Shoot me a pm and I will tell you where to get stripper for $4 per gallon that will blow the cabot's away. I won't list it here because the company that sells it, while owned by a friend, is my competition.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Casey, everything available at a paint store is going to be way too expensive and homeowner quality. For instance Cabot's makes a great stripper. Its costs $22+ per gallon and covers 75-100 s.f.
> 
> Shoot me a pm and I will tell you where to get stripper for $4 per gallon that will blow the cabot's away. I won't list it here because the company that sells it, while owned by a friend, is my competition.


 
Thanks Ken.

I'm trying to figure out how to send a pm on this forum?

Can't find a pm button anywhere!?

Casey


----------



## spectrum (Apr 27, 2007)

We use _BIOWASH_, made in Canada. They have contractor strength wood cleaning, stripping and brightning products. However, I do not know where you might find a local dealer in your area. I would really like to know more about _Pressure Pros_ connection and how to buy that product here in New Jersey.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

alpinecrick said:


> Thanks Ken.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to send a pm on this forum?
> 
> ...


click on Pressure Pro's name and then click on send private message.:thumbsup:


----------

